

Angular 1.x Interview Questions - tonyfreed
http://tonyfreed.com/blog/angular-interview-questions

======
PhilipA
You are missing quite a bit, especially regarding scopes, which definitely
tells if the users has just read about AngularJS or actually done some hard
work with it.

------
k__
Angular uses JQuery? Nice to know. I thought this was a Ember thing :)

~~~
santialbo
You can totally use Angular without jQuery. Angular provides its own jQuery
"polyfill".

